# rocking horse



## daugher12 (Jul 27, 2014)

I made this for my niece who is expecting her first. The legs are spalted maple and the body, head and rockers are oak.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 27, 2014)

COOL horse- I bet she loves it!!!!!


----------



## DKMD (Jul 27, 2014)

That's really cool! The figure in the wood on the legs makes it seem like muscle... Cool!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice for a first pony. Good job.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 29, 2014)

Thats an amazing job John. I especially like the early training on appreciating the finer qualities of excellent lumber! LOL
That child will be prowling WB by age 5!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daugher12 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks guys, I gave it to her Saturday. She really liked it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WoodCarver (Dec 2, 2014)

John,
I am currently making on e of these horses and I am struggling with a part of the horse any chance you could contact me? I would love to chat with you. I am new to this site. I don't see a personal message. I really like this forum and don't want to be out line here.
Thanks Ken


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2014)

Ken I just enabled your private message feature. it's actually called "Conversations". If you hover over the envelope icon top right next to your name you'll see a link called Start A New Conversation. You can click that and fill in daugher12 name OR you can click his name in his post and you'll see Start A Conversation in his member card. It's called a conversation but it's the same as a private message no one but y'all can see it. Welcome to the site and good luck on the horse.

@WoodCarver


----------



## justallan (Dec 2, 2014)

Very nice job indeed.


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 2, 2014)

daugher12 said:


> Thanks guys, I gave it to her Saturday. She really liked it.


Did she ride it? In her condition????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 2, 2014)

Great looking horse! I built one very similar to yours totally out of red oak a few years ago. The spalted maple really makes it stand out! TA


----------



## daugher12 (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks guys, it was really well received. I've got another one in the works with red cedar legs for my other great niece that's 3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 6, 2014)

That pony really rocks ( pun intended) John !!! A great gift and nice work !


----------



## NeilYeag (Dec 8, 2014)

Every detail is amazing. Sure to be a family heirloom!

Neil


----------



## TimR (Dec 8, 2014)

Most excellent! I agree this could become quite the heirloom.


----------

